# 3/4 watt to 1.5 watt Luxeon ARC using 1.2-1.5 volt NIMH/Lithium AAA & 2-level option



## MillerMods (Mar 6, 2006)

*3/4 watt to 1.5 watt Luxeon ARC using 1.2-1.5 volt NIMH/Lithium AAA & 2-level option*

The drive current to the lux will be around ~250mA for 3/4 watt, ~350mA for 1 watt, and ~470mA for the 1.5 watt @ 3.2Vf. The pricing is as follows:

I supply ARC head $10
I supply ARC $35
1-stage add $25 or 2-stage add $35
Polished reflector $3
Parabolic reflector cut $10
TXOH $12
RV1H $6

A tiny light that's brighter than it should be... Priceless.

Clones are $28 for 1 stage and $38 for 2-stage. They are only available in 3/4 watt configuration. Add $6 for RV1H or add $12 for TXOH otherwise it's a random lottery pick for the Lux. 
Note about clones: If you are not familiar with the quality of the clone, it's my suggestion that you buy one from a reseller here so you understand that they are not the best fit and finish. On the plus side though, I do hand select the best ones and discard the really bad ones so that my customers aren't stuck with a terrible quality expensive light.


----------



## thesurefire (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: The world's smallest and most powerful modified flashlight coming soon.*

I might be in for one, but It depends on the final drive current and what sort of optic/ reflector goes in the head.

This sounds cool tho.


----------



## colubrid (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: The world's smallest and most powerful modified flashlight coming soon.*

So to put this in laymans terms . I send you my arc flashlight and you will make it as bright as a Fenix LOP for $50.?


----------



## carrot (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: The world's smallest and most powerful modified flashlight coming soon.*

Got my attention. :wow:


----------



## MillerMods (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: The world's smallest and most powerful modified flashlight coming soon.*

Look at this thread, this will help:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/106208&highlight=clone

These clones are chrome plated, and I have a polishing kit so that I can get the reflector gleaming. If it ever gets dirty, just wipe it clean. It's protected pretty well from getting scratched too because of it's small diameter. Not too many things will fit into that small space to cause a scratch without trying to put something there on purpose.


----------



## MillerMods (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: The world's smallest and most powerful modified flashlight coming soon.*



colubrid said:


> So to put this in laymans terms . I send you my arc flashlight and you will make it as bright as a Fenix LOP for $50.?


 
No, you send me your ARC AAA (once I have the layout done), and I'd charge you $25.00 for 1-stage plus actual shipping to get it modified.


----------



## aosty (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: The world's smallest and most powerful modified flashlight coming soon.*

How about the same Arc/Peak AAA host with a three-stage LuxIII to compete against AWR's Nano? Sounds like he's having fun with the hotwire regulator competition.


----------



## MillerMods (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: The world's smallest and most powerful modified flashlight coming soon.*



aosty said:


> How about the same Arc/Peak AAA host with a three-stage LuxIII to compete against AWR's Nano? Sounds like he's having fun with the hotwire regulator competition.



For right now I'm only going to do a single stage mod. that has a high output, but uses regular cells.


----------



## MillerMods (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: The world's smallest and most powerful modified flashlight coming soon.*



thesurefire said:


> I might be in for one, but It depends on the final drive current and what sort of optic/ reflector goes in the head.
> 
> This sounds cool tho.



The drive current to the lux will be around ~250mA for 3/4 watt, ~350mA for 1 watt, and ~470mA for the 1.5 watt @ 3.2Vf. The reflector is cut into the head itself.


----------



## cnjl3 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: The world's smallest and most powerful modified flashlight coming soon.*

I think i would be interested in your light. keep me posted, please


----------



## CroMAGnet (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: The world's smallest and most powerful modified flashlight coming soon.*

I'm in! Definately one of the $25 lights and one Arc AAA that I have as a willing host participant.

Just say when


----------



## TSWrench (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: The world's smallest and most powerful modified flashlight coming soon.*

Eric,

Heck yeah, I'd buy at least one...maybe more. It sounds like a real sleeper of an EDC.


----------



## Yooper (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: The world's smallest and most powerful modified flashlight coming soon.*

That was quick! Good work! At $25 that's a L0P killer!


----------



## DFiorentino (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: The world's smallest and most powerful modified flashlight coming soon.*

I'm down for at least one, more likely two. 

:rock: 
-DF


----------



## sacamato (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: The world's smallest and most powerful modified flashlight coming soon.*

I'd be interested in one.


----------



## mosport (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: The world's smallest and most powerful modified flashlight coming soon.*

With all the ARC AAA's out there, I'm sure they'll sell nicely MillerMods. 

I'd like to have this conversion performed once the layout is completed.

Nice work!


----------



## jdriller (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: The world's smallest and most powerful modified flashlight coming soon.*

Can I send you a body tube for this mod?


----------



## CLHC (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: The world's smallest and most powerful modified flashlight coming soon.*

Hey—I won one of these at CroMAGnet's get together! It sure is a solid little tuber of a light I must say!


----------



## Dr_Joe (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: The world's smallest and most powerful modified flashlight coming soon.*

You can count me in for a couple Eric  

(but NOTHING will ever take the place of the 3 stage L0P you made me ! :rock: )


----------



## red_robby (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: The world's smallest and most powerful modified flashlight coming soon.*

I'm in for a couple...I've got a few dead arc heads,will you do a AA head as well?


----------



## ledaholic (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: The world's smallest and most powerful modified flashlight coming soon.*

I'm in for 1 chromy $25 light


----------



## AuroraLite (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: The world's smallest and most powerful modified flashlight coming soon.*

Millermods,

Great offering with a good price!

If this price of 50 will include parts(peak head + lux + components OR Chinese Clone+lux+parts) and labor, I am totally in for a few!

I am a dummy in the EE department--as for the drive level, if the driver will provide constant power(0.75w) to the lux, does it mean the drive level will be as high as 500ma with a 1.5v battery? And could we actually make it a little lower(maybe at 350ma to the lux)?

Edit: I am in for 1 Clone light(both light and the mod) and will probably employ your kind service for the ARC AAA head later.


----------



## Roger11 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: The world's smallest and most powerful modified flashlight coming soon.*

Very good. I am in for one clone.


----------



## bearhunter (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: The world's smallest and most powerful modified flashlight coming soon.*

I would be intersted in a arc mod.


----------



## LED Zeppelin (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: The world's smallest and most powerful modified flashlight coming soon.*

I'm in for 2 Arc AAA, and one Arc AA when you're ready. I'll be sending you new or bare heads, with the reflectors machined and polished for proper focus with a Lux. If you give me the exact dia. of the emitter, I'll also drill the reflector out to size.

Anyone else who is sending Arc AAA heads might be interested to know that I have seen several variations in the reflector machining. Some are cut deeper with a sharp bezel edge, and some have a shallower reflector (and smaller dia.), with a flat portion surrounding the bezel on the light face.
The first type with the deep reflector is the one you want to use with a Lux. It will give a better focus with the traditional hotspot/spill beam, rather than a flood. 

Alternatively the head can be machined by recutting the reflector, or reboring the backside so the emitter sits higher in the reflector. 

Between the extremes of this manufacturing variance, the beam changes greatly.

I haven't seen a beam of a Lux in the clone, but the clone has a slightly parabolic reflector, and has the potential to give a better beam with a Lux.


----------



## Luff (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: The world's smallest and most powerful modified flashlight coming soon.*

Chrome special for me, please.

Edit: Make that two, two-stage pre-modded chromes.


----------



## MillerMods (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: The world's smallest and most powerful modified flashlight coming soon.*

Because I have so many irons in the fire right now, I'm only going to do the clone AAA mods for right now. At $25.00 plus actual shipping cost, I know I'm going to be extremely busy. Stand by for ARC mods, although I'm sure they'd be close to the same as the clone circuit, I don't have an ARC head to measure to be sure. If the board diameter is 10mm, then it may be a drop in.


----------



## mosport (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: The world's smallest and most powerful modified flashlight coming soon.*

Just measured an ARC AAA board with calipers and I'm happy to report it is 10mm indeed 

My uncrimped ARC AAA head is 10.15mm at the widest part, let me know if you need any other measurements. 

Fingers crossed that you'll be able to make it happen MillerMods!


----------



## MillerMods (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: The world's smallest and most powerful modified flashlight coming soon.*

Where's the best place to pick up an ARC AAA? I'll buy one and let you know.


----------



## mosport (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: The world's smallest and most powerful modified flashlight coming soon.*

I have a pair of the original style ARC AAA heads here, one is empty uncrimped and the other fully functional. I'm willing to mail you both for prototyping if you need them. 

PM sent...


----------



## BentHeadTX (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: The world's smallest and most powerful modified flashlight coming soon.*

How can I pass this up? Can you do Peak 3 LED heads? I have an old head laying around so it would be a crime not to mod it.


----------



## Sturluson (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: The world's smallest and most powerful modified flashlight coming soon.*

This is exciting stuff! I ordered five clones a few days ago, and have a couple of Arc AAA's lying around. Would really like one of each...


----------



## ViReN (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: The world's smallest and most powerful modified flashlight coming soon.*

no pictures as usual 

come on man... show us the metal


----------



## AndyB (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: The world's smallest and most powerful modified flashlight coming soon.*

Please put me on the list for one of the clones. Thanks!

-AndyB


----------



## MillerMods (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: The world's smallest and most powerful modified flashlight coming soon.*



ViReN said:


> no pictures as usual
> 
> come on man... show us the metal



Pictures coming very soon. I just finished the tooling required to bore the heads so the Lux will mount into the head at the correct depth for optimal reflection. I have a prototype using the stock circuit, but the MM circuit will take a few days to get here.


----------



## Bravo25 (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: The world's smallest and most powerful modified AAA Luxeon flashlight coming soon.*

I would be in for a few of these as well. Can anyone tell me where to get the clones?


----------



## boltgunner (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: The world's smallest and most powerful modified AAA Luxeon flashlight coming soon.*

I want a supplier name of ARC AAA clones, too. Once I can get a clone, I should be in!


----------



## MillerMods (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: The world's smallest and most powerful modified AAA Luxeon flashlight coming soon*

I'll be selling them pre-modified for $25.00. But if you want a clone go here:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/108812&highlight=clone


----------



## HEY HEY ITS HENDO (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: The world's smallest and most powerful modified AAA Luxeon flashlight coming soon.*

Yep i`m in ... Good price !!!
...... I have an Arc AA, + AAA, and a couple of TXOH lux 3`s that aren`t doin much lately  
........ Finger`s on the paypal button ......


----------



## Fixer (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: The world's smallest and most powerful modified AAA Luxeon flashlight coming soon*

I'm in for at least two of the modded clones.


----------



## 03lab (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: The world's smallest and most powerful modified AAA Luxeon flashlight coming soon*

Definitely in for one or two! :thumbsup:


----------



## pokkuhlag (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: The world's smallest and most powerful modified AAA Luxeon flashlight coming soon*

Any chance for 2 or even 3 stage switch?


----------



## MillerMods (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: The world's smallest and most powerful modified AAA Luxeon flashlight coming soon*



pokkuhlag said:


> Any chance for 2 or even 3 stage switch?



Not likely any time soon. In fact, I don't see how I'd go about doing it. The L0P was easy, but there is a lot less board space with these.


----------



## DaveNagy (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: The world's smallest and most powerful modified AAA Luxeon flashlight coming soon*

I'm interested in one of the modded chrome clones. Is there any chance of some beamshots comparing it to the stock Arc AAA? Did I miss them?

Okay, I found this beamshot. (Fenix L0P vs. Arc AAA) I'm not sure that it's the best picture, since it looks overexposed to me. Looks like similar throw, with better color and spill.

Ah! Here's a much better comparison. Thanks, 4sevens!


----------



## MillerMods (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: The world's smallest and most powerful modified AAA Luxeon flashlight coming soon*

I have a Lux mounted in the chrome clone, but I only have the stock driver driving it. I can tell you that it is very similiar beam to the L0P, but in some ways the chrome clone does better believe it or not. It has a more defined hotspot, much the same as the pictures trivergata posted in the link at the beginning of this thread. I will post comparisons very soon.

Here's that link: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/106208&highlight=clone


----------



## HEY HEY ITS HENDO (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: The world's smallest and most powerful modified AAA Luxeon flashlight coming soon.*

ok then it`ll be 1 clone for me, and when your ready an arc AA mod and an AAA mod





.............. Wooohooo can`t wait !!!
........ Thanks Millermods


----------



## dca2 (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: The world's smallest and most powerful modified AAA Luxeon flashlight coming soon.*

I'm in for a chromey clone.

Dave A


----------



## MillerMods (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: The world's smallest and most powerful modified AAA Luxeon flashlight coming soon*

It turns out that there is enough room on the PCB to integrate a 2-stage function. I will be offering the clones with this mod. for $35.00, and the ARC AAA's with this mod for $65.00. Standby, this will take about a week to get done, plus I have lots of work to get done aside from this. My focus is split many ways


----------



## aosty (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: The world's smallest and most powerful modified AAA Luxeon flashlight coming soon*



MillerMods said:


> It turns out that there is enough room on the PCB to integrate a 2-stage function. I will be offering the clones with this mod. for $35.00, and the ARC AAA's with this mod for $65.00. Standby, this will take about a week to get done, plus I have lots of work to get done aside from this. My focus is split many ways



Very nice... put me down for one!


----------



## mobile1 (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: The world's smallest and most powerful modified flashlight coming soon.*

"The worlds smallest and most powerfull...." - I don't know about that title... especially with the AND in there - AWR's Nano is hard to beat...


----------



## Roger11 (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: The world's smallest and most powerful modified AAA Luxeon flashlight coming soon.*

I will upgrade to the 2-stage clone.


----------



## MillerMods (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: The world's smallest and most powerful modified flashlight coming soon.*



mobile1 said:


> "The worlds smallest and most powerfull...." - I don't know about that title... especially with the AND in there - AWR's Nano is hard to beat...



I changed the title to:
The world's smallest and most powerful (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) modified flashlight.
The clone is smaller than the ARC too.
There, that's better


----------



## boltgunner (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: The world's smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon flashlight.*

I am new to all of this - please tell me what is the meaning of "stages", and again, what is the total to pay for one of these little guys? I have no donor so I want to send money and get a unit back. Thanks for your patience!

Boltgunner


----------



## MillerMods (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: The world's smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon flashli*



boltgunner said:


> I am new to all of this - please tell me what is the meaning of "stages", and again, what is the total to pay for one of these little guys? I have no donor so I want to send money and get a unit back. Thanks for your patience!
> 
> Boltgunner



Stages = brightness levels

I'm going to charging $25 for the modified clone COMPLETE and $35 for the one with 2 brightness levels. The ARC's will be a bit more at $55 for the complete modified flashlight (it was $50, but that quote was a bit low) and $65 for the 2 level ARC.


----------



## tvodrd (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: The world's smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon flashli*

MM, I pass my "Lumens/cube" crown to you!!!  (It was starting to get tarnished, anyway.  ) :thumbsup:

Larry


----------



## bruddamoke (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: The world's smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon flashlight.*

I'm in for one of the single stage clones for sure, may go for an additional 2 stage as well.


----------



## CM (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: The world's smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon flashli*

I gotta try a few of these :naughty:


----------



## Shaocaholica (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: The world's smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon flashli*

Is it even worth my money to send you my AAA clone? I want the 2 stage but how much of a difference in price if I supply my own AAA clone host?


----------



## Alexis (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: The world's smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon flashli*

sign me up for one too


----------



## hotbeam (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: The world's smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon flashlight.*

Looking good. :thumbsup:


----------



## MillerMods (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: The world's smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon flashli*



Shaocaholica said:


> Is it even worth my money to send you my AAA clone? I want the 2 stage but how much of a difference in price if I supply my own AAA clone host?



No, it's not worth it. I get these cheap in bulk.


----------



## tdurand (Mar 8, 2006)

*Re: The world's smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon flashli*

Put me down for an ARC two stage and a single clone.
Thanks


----------



## Shaocaholica (Mar 8, 2006)

*Re: The world's smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon flashli*



MillerMods said:


> No, it's not worth it. I get these cheap in bulk.


I kinda want to send mine to you anyway just so you can give it a better life. Are you taking payments now? ETA?


----------



## DaveNagy (Mar 8, 2006)

*Re: The world's smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon flashli*

Cool, that 2-stage option sounds even better.

On "high", these lights will provide ~30 lumens for about an hour?

On "low", how much light would you get, and for how long?


----------



## pokkuhlag (Mar 8, 2006)

*Re: The world's smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon flashli*



MillerMods said:


> Stages = brightness levels
> 
> I'm going to charging $25 for the modified clone COMPLETE and $35 for the one with 2 brightness levels. The ARC's will be a bit more at $55 for the complete modified flashlight (it was $50, but that quote was a bit low) and $65 for the 2 level ARC.



That's great news, put me down for one .

Edit: one modified clone complete with 2 brightness levels, and what would be shipping cost to the Netherlands?


----------



## russtang (Mar 8, 2006)

*Re: The world's smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon flashlight.*

Count me in for (one) single-stage clone and (one) two-stage clone.


----------



## dtlent (Mar 8, 2006)

*Re: The world's smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon flashlight.*

I'm in for three (3) Chrome Clones w/ 2 Stage Brightness levels.

Thanks!


----------



## DrizzitT (Mar 8, 2006)

*Re: The world's smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon flashli*

I would be interested in a 2 stage Arc AAA mod. Do you have a cost if we ship the light to you? I'm also very interested in the runtime of the lights. Thanks!

Eric


----------



## Trashman (Mar 8, 2006)

*Re: The world's smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon flashli*

Ok, Ok, ok, I'm interested in 1 AAA clone that will probably not go on my keychain or get used by me, but if it's a winner, I think I can knock out quite a few Christmas presents with these! I hope I can still order more, after I receive the first.

:thumbsup:


----------



## carbine15 (Mar 8, 2006)

*Re: The world's smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon flashli*

I recall that I gave you this Idea months ago when the clones first came out. I'll try to find the thread.

Anyway, I really want one. A one of a kind mod from the best modder ever. Im in.



nope, I was talking about the Advancemart AA light. nevermind.


----------



## MillerMods (Mar 8, 2006)

*Re: The world's smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon flashli*



DrizzitT said:


> I would be interested in a 2 stage Arc AAA mod. Do you have a cost if we ship the light to you? I'm also very interested in the runtime of the lights. Thanks!
> 
> Eric



If the host is shipped to me I will be charging $22 for the single stage and $32.00 for the 2-level mod. This price includes the lux.


----------



## boltgunner (Mar 8, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level option*

I want to order one clone single stage. When do I send you the money? How much for postage? What forms of payment are you accepting?


----------



## cy (Mar 8, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level op*

WOW.... great news on offering a two stage option and a total bargain!!!

naturally prefer a real ARC AAA as host


----------



## elnino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level op*

I would be interested in a 2 stage Arc AAA mod. Thanks.


----------



## MillerMods (Mar 8, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level op*



cy said:


> WOW.... great news on offering a two stage option and a total bargain!!!
> 
> naturally prefer a real ARC AAA as host



Thanks for giving me the nudge to work on figuring out a 2 level option cy. I know it will make all the difference in the number of people interested.


----------



## helios (Mar 8, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level option*

I'm in for a 2-stage clone.


----------



## Fusion (Mar 8, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level option*

I'm in for one ARC 2-stage and one 2-stage clone.


----------



## marcdilnutt (Mar 8, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level option*

 I would be in for one arc 2-stage mod, but i also have some Peak heads in stainless steel. They have a lovely deep reflector and would be nice as a completely bomb-proof addition. If i sent you the head would you build one in it for me?
marc


----------



## MillerMods (Mar 8, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level op*



marcdilnutt said:


> I would be in for one arc 2-stage mod, but i also have some Peak heads in stainless steel. They have a lovely deep reflector and would be nice as a completely bomb-proof addition. If i sent you the head would you build one in it for me?
> marc



I'll be about 5 more days to get everything rolling.


----------



## ibcj (Mar 8, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level option*

One Arc AAA two stage please.


----------



## mcmc (Mar 8, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level op*

Hi Millermods,

I'm in for 1 clone single-stage, 1 clone two-stage, and 1 AAA two-stage!

thanks!


----------



## MillerMods (Mar 8, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level op*



mcmc said:


> Hi Millermods,
> 
> and 1 AAA two-stage!
> 
> thanks!



Did you mean ARC AAA?


----------



## 83Venture (Mar 8, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level option*

OK. I can't take it anymore. I'm in for a 2 stage clone.


----------



## russtang (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level option*

Add an ARC AAA two-stage to my list. 

Man, I have NO control.


----------



## bucken (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level option*

Clone 2-stage interest, here.


----------



## mylesc (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level option*

Count me in for a clone 2 stage.

Thanks!


----------



## carlsjrman (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level op*

any chance these could be offered with red or amber led's?


----------



## mcmc (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level op*

Hi Millermods,

Oops - yes, I meant an Arc-AAA (i guess you use an arc aaa body for this, not the arc aaa-p? which makes sense - the only difference is the inclusion of the nichia for the premium version? or is it just driven harder? also, would the arc retain its waterproofness after the mod?)

How much do I owe ya for the above? Also, would you be willing to sell a few stock clones w/ it as well, or is that a no-no...

thanks!


----------



## MillerMods (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level op*



carlsjrman said:


> any chance these could be offered with red or amber led's?



Yes.


----------



## MillerMods (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level op*



mcmc said:


> Hi Millermods,
> 
> Oops - yes, I meant an Arc-AAA (i guess you use an arc aaa body for this, not the arc aaa-p? which makes sense - the only difference is the inclusion of the nichia for the premium version? or is it just driven harder? also, would the arc retain its waterproofness after the mod?)
> 
> ...



I'm not excepting any money until I've proven the design. Hang in there for another few days.  I'm about 99% confident this is going to be a good thing coming up. I have the circuit proto-type done and it works nicely drawing 750mA's from the cell and pushing about 3/4 watts to the lux.
I'll be using the standard ARC AAA, and I'm going to use Silicone type II behind the heat sink to retain it's waterproof ability.


----------



## BentHeadTX (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level op*



MillerMods said:


> Yes.



A high/low tiny AAA red LED blackout light? YES! It will replace two red LED lights for me... hmmm, should I send in my sterile black HA-III Arc AAA (stock red LED)? 

Better not, have a ton of CPF'ers try to kill me for that... I send in my Peak AAA head (original Sept 04 version)

Let use know when to start shipping and how to order the red LED two-stage version.


----------



## jsr (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: The world's smallest and most powerful modified flashlight coming soon.*

Will it be a Lux1? If so, is there a guaranteed brightness or VF bin?


----------



## this_is_nascar (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level option*

Count me in for a few.


----------



## mcmc (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level op*



MillerMods said:


> I'm not excepting any money until I've proven the design. Hang in there for another few days.  I'm about 99% confident this is going to be a good thing coming up. I have the circuit proto-type done and it works nicely drawing 750mA's from the cell and pushing about 3/4 watts to the lux.
> I'll be using the standard ARC AAA, and I'm going to use Silicone type II behind the heat sink to retain it's waterproof ability.


 Gotcha =) I can wait a few days.

What would be the pricing on a red lux 2-stage clone? and a red lux 2-stage arc?


----------



## MillerMods (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level op*



mcmc said:


> Gotcha =) I can wait a few days.
> 
> What would be the pricing on a red lux 2-stage clone? and a red lux 2-stage arc?



It depends on the demand for that sort of configuration. If only a couple of people are interested in a red lux at a time then the price will increase by about $5.00. Otherwise it may stay the same as with a white lux.


----------



## MillerMods (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: The world's smallest and most powerful modified flashlight coming soon.*



jsr said:


> Will it be a Lux1? If so, is there a guaranteed brightness or VF bin?



It will be whatever Luxeon bins Future sends me. I guarantee it'll be bright, that much I know. If you end up not happy with it, I'll refund the purchase price. If the demand is high enough, I may purchase large lots of specific bin's if they're available.


----------



## Shaocaholica (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level op*

It would be nice to see beamshots of the unmodified lights vs the modified ones.


----------



## MillerMods (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level op*



Shaocaholica said:


> It would be nice to see beamshots of the unmodified lights vs the modified ones.



Yes, they will be coming soon. I don't have the PCB's yet. If I get a chance tonight, I'll just wire up the proto-driver to the head so everyone knows what to expect.


----------



## Darkstar (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level option*

Oh what's the use! I want in, got an ARC begging for the 2 stage mod. Really seems like a super sweet offer, thank you Eric!!!


----------



## MillerMods (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level op*

O.K. here something to look at. MM clone head to the left, L0P to the right.





The hotspot is more evenly dispersed, but is a little less hot in the very center than the L0P. I should be able to tighten up the beam a little more than it is by setting the lux inside the head farther. At first I had stated in this post that the output was about the same, but I'm going to change that; I went in to my bathroom with both lights and turned on the L0P, aiming it towards the ceiling and studied the reflected light, then I quickly covered the L0P's head with my finger and turned my modded clone at the same time. The results.... The clone puts out more light! It was actually pretty noticable too.  My driver appears to have much better regulation when a lower voltage is applied and compared with each other. My driver will continue to draw the same current (750mA) with a lower voltage than when a fully charged battery is applied, where as the L0P draws 200mA less current with the same voltage applied to it.


----------



## Peter Atwood (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level op*

Count me in for 3 red ones! Two stage if possible. I also have a Peak red AAA head that sucks in major way that I'd like converted. So 4 total. 

Reconsidered:

2 single stage white
2 double stage white
2 single stage red
2 double stage red.


----------



## IsaacHayes (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level op*

You can tighten up the beam by grinding on the reflector to make it more parabolic dish shaped instead of cone shaped.


----------



## MillerMods (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level op*



IsaacHayes said:


> You can tighten up the beam by grinding on the reflector to make it more parabolic dish shaped instead of cone shaped.



The clone is chrome plated, so I don't want to sacrifice the finish. Besides, it does pretty good the way it is. I like the smooth hotspot, it illuminates very evenly, but I just thought it might be possible to get it smaller and a little hotter by adjusting the position of the lux. After all, I just bored the head and dropped in the Lux, I have no idea if it's in at the optimal depth.


----------



## Shaocaholica (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level op*

Which head has the best reflector, the Arc or the Clone?


----------



## MillerMods (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level op*



Shaocaholica said:


> Which head has the best reflector, the Arc or the Clone?


Don't know yet, but I have the ARC and Peak AAA models on order. One thing to point out though is the fact that the ARC will be polished aluminium, which is nearly as bright as chrome but not quite as good. So there is a give and take involved here.


----------



## xochi (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level op*

I've not read the whole thread and my intent isn't to bash millers thread but I do want folks to know some things about these hosts. I've played with ten of them and while they are cool for the 3.50 I paid, that is a price at which they are disposable. If I had close to 10 times that in them I'd be seriously concerned about the durability of the threads. I've had threads shear off as well as loosen to the point that the head often works it's way off. 

I just don't think these are the best host for a twenty five dollar mod.


----------



## boltgunner (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level option*

More DUMB questions from the new guy...

What are bins?

What does LOP mean?

OK, giggle at will...


----------



## CM (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level op*

I want a red one :naughty:


----------



## MillerMods (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level op*



xochi said:


> I've not read the whole thread and my intent isn't to bash millers thread but I do want folks to know some things about these hosts. I've played with ten of them and while they are cool for the 3.50 I paid, that is a price at which they are disposable. If I had close to 10 times that in them I'd be seriously concerned about the durability of the threads. I've had threads shear off as well as loosen to the point that the head often works it's way off.
> 
> I just don't think these are the best host for a twenty five dollar mod.



It's funny you posted this tonight. I was just getting on here to tell everyone my findings and they match your concerns. I bought 10 of these as well but had only opened 2 of them until tonight. Well I was unpleasantly suprised. They consistancy of quality is very poor. Some are very nice, and some are very very bad; one of the 10 was so thin at the top it literally crumbled when I applied a little pressure (YUCK!). So here's the plan. I am going to buy these things in bulk to get cost down some and pick and choose the best ones and throw out the yucky ones.  I'll have to raise the price accordingly, but it'll be worth the extra few bucks on the price to have a descent host. The mod. will perform so well that it'll make a really nice semi-cheap, high-performance keychain flashlight that you don't have to worry about loosing or dropping and will still look fairly slick and high quality from at least a foot away.

I want to add a couple of things. First, replacement bodies are inexpensive to get. Also, I will fix or replace any that ever break or fail for free.


----------



## MillerMods (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level op*



boltgunner said:


> More DUMB questions from the new guy...
> 
> What are bins?
> 
> ...



Bins are ratings for different quality Luxeon emitters. The Fenix L0P is a fairly new AAA flashlight that costs about $48.00.


----------



## ibcj (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level op*



MillerMods said:


> So here's the plan. I am going to buy these things in bulk to get cost down some and pick and choose the best ones and throw out the yucky ones.



I really hope that you don't get burned on this one. If you get a big batch with poor quality control, which only has a small percentage of "keepers", it could be costly. I wouldn't want to see you take a bath on this, especially considering the cost of your mods are pretty reasonable.

As for me, I'll stick with the quality of Arc.


----------



## MillerMods (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level op*



nystrpr said:


> I really hope that you don't get burned on this one. If you get a big batch with poor quality control, which only has a small percentage of "keepers", it could be costly. I wouldn't want to see you take a bath on this, especially considering the cost of your mods are pretty reasonable.
> 
> As for me, I'll stick with the quality of Arc.



Good point indeed. I think I'll test the water with an order for 30. Thanks for the advise.


----------



## Shaocaholica (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level op*

Doesn't it take a long time to get these clones? I remember the group buy thread was taking forever to go through.


----------



## Sturluson (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level op*

I ordered five and received them four days after ordering.


----------



## MillerMods (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level op*

I am 100% positive that I will be offering the modified clone in a few days....

*DISCLAIMER*

I recommend anyone that is interested in this mod. please first buy 1 of the clones to see if the quality is exceptable to you. Even though I'll be hand picking these to eliminate the really bad ones, the quality is still pretty low in general. I may do a limited run of these and then only offer the modified ARC and Peak AAA's after that. While for $28.00 you won't find a better performing AAA keychain flashlight, it's easy to find much better quality than the ARC clone.


----------



## carbine15 (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level op*

I want one! the clones are my favorite. This will be the smallest brightest AAA light ever.


----------



## MillerMods (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level op*

I will say that I hope the real ARC is as easy to modify as the clone. I know even at $28.00 for a 3/4 watt Lux AAA flashlight some will not like the quality of the clone machining.


----------



## MillerMods (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: The world's smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon flashli*



DaveNagy said:


> Cool, that 2-stage option sounds even better.
> 
> On "high", these lights will provide ~30 lumens for about an hour?
> 
> On "low", how much light would you get, and for how long?



750 mA of current draw from the cell, so over an hour with a 900mAh AAA NIMH cell. The low will depend on what is requested. 4-9 hours on low depending on how it's set up.


----------



## Steve77 (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level option*

Wow! I'd be interested in at least one 2 stage clone. Can't have enough small lights. Maybe even a red one if possible.


----------



## Anarchocap (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level op*

I think I want a 2-stage clone. As long as you are saying that you stand behind them if the threads suck, I'll be ok with that. My other concern is the bin quality you get of the lux. I think I'm good to go, but I'm going to reserve my right to back out if the quality of the clones is bad and the bins of the lux are medicore too.


----------



## mcmc (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level op*

Miller:

Sounds good...would it be an option now, then, to send you clones that we have checked out and like? since i have 10 here (well, 8 now) - if so, how much would it be to add your board/mod?

Here's my updated list:

1 single stage clone (white)
1 double stage clone (white)
1 double stage clone (red)
1 double stage arc (white)

how much for the peaks? (are you going off a mediterranean?)
also, any chance you'll be water-proofing (epoxy?) the clones as well?

thx!


----------



## xochi (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level op*



MillerMods said:


> I will say that I hope the real ARC is as easy to modify as the clone. I know even at $28.00 for a 3/4 watt Lux AAA flashlight some will not like the quality of the clone machining.



The real Arc is a bit tougher to get uncrimped but if you figured out a way around the epoxy in the Fenix L1P, I'm sure working out a quick solution to the crimp on the Arc will be a piece of cake for you. A nice bonus is that you don't have to keep the Arc board in one piece. It would be cool if some of the original pills became available though.


----------



## 03lab (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level op*

Just a thought, wouldn't "empty" Peak bodies be cheaper than a complete Arc AAA?

Any plans to make a version with lower current draw for longer runtime?

Anyway, I'm still in for 1-2 clones.


----------



## Yooper (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level op*

I'm thinking more and more that the Peak bodies may be the way to go here, especially after examining my five clones and finding that two of them are really crappy. 

Eric, make sure you get some of Peak's smallest bodies to check out...


----------



## MillerMods (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level op*



Anarchocap said:


> I think I want a 2-stage clone. As long as you are saying that you stand behind them if the threads suck, I'll be ok with that. My other concern is the bin quality you get of the lux. I think I'm good to go, but I'm going to reserve my right to back out if the quality of the clones is bad and the bins of the lux are medicore too.



If you want the highest quality, then these clones aren't for you, and at $28.00 a peice I can't sell specifc binned lux's included with them. Maybe you'd be more interested in an R-binned 2-stage ARC mod for $80.00 when I have them.


----------



## MillerMods (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level op*



Yooper said:


> I'm thinking more and more that the Peak bodies may be the way to go here, especially after examining my five clones and finding that two of them are really crappy.
> 
> Eric, make sure you get some of Peak's smallest bodies to check out...



Yea, I know what you're saying. I think some will be O.K. with the crappy quality, but I think I may just shift focus to higher grounds here.


----------



## MillerMods (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level op*



mcmc said:


> Miller:
> 
> Sounds good...would it be an option now, then, to send you clones that we have checked out and like? since i have 10 here (well, 8 now) - if so, how much would it be to add your board/mod?
> 
> ...




Yes, I will upgrade clones that people approve of and send to me, in fact I prefer this. I'll charge $23.00 for the single stage and $33.00 for the two stage for the clone conversion. The crimp on the clones sometimes is damaged a little when the circuit is pushed out (this is the best method I've found so far for removing them), but it won't effect the functionality in anyway, especially because the crimp won't be what holds in my replacement PCB in place anyways. I haven't decided what I'll be charging for the Peak's and ARC's that are sent to me by people (I need to modify them first to see what's really involved).


----------



## xochi (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level op*

Perhaps a collaboration with the peak custom design shop is worth exploring? Miller Mods could sell the drivers to the shop and they could pot'em into bodies and supply them to folks here. I guess it could work the other way too (bodies supplied to MM).


----------



## MillerMods (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level op*



xochi said:


> Perhaps a collaboration with the peak custom design shop is worth exploring? Miller Mods could sell the drivers to the shop and they could pot'em into bodies and supply them to folks here. I guess it could work the other way too (bodies supplied to MM).



I PM'd Robyn at Peak and she said that she'd look into getting me the bare small AAA heads, but I haven't heard anything back all week.


----------



## marcdilnutt (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level option*

I have a brand new peak head in aluminium you can have free if you want to have a look at it. Just pm me your address. I would also like to upgrade my hypothetical order to:
1 x two stage white arc
1 x two stage red arc
1 x two stage white peak in s/s head supplied by me
1 x two stage red peak in s/s head supplied by me
I am really excited by the prospect of these!
marc


----------



## russtang (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level option*

MillerMods,
I have requested one single-stage clone, one two-stage clone, and added one arc two-stage in a later post. But, since ALL the options that are going to be available are not completely decided yet (peak bodies and costs?, what bin led, low level mah, etc) I may change my mind on how many I want.
Right now I want one 2 stage arc and one 2 stage clone for sure but If the peaks become an option I may not want the clone.

Maybe when the time is right you could anounce an official sign up or something?

By the way, Great Work. Thanks for your willingness to offer these type of Mods.


----------



## MillerMods (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level op*



russtang said:


> MillerMods,
> I have requested one single-stage clone, one two-stage clone, and added one arc two-stage in a later post. But, since ALL the options that are going to be available are not completely decided yet (peak bodies and costs?, what bin led, low level mah, etc) I may change my mind on how many I want.
> Right now I want one 2 stage arc and one 2 stage clone for sure but If the peaks become an option I may not want the clone.
> 
> ...



Thanks! 

Yea, I'll probably end up with a sign up list or something. This is going to be a very, very busy time for me. YIKES! I'll figure something out soon.


----------



## marcdilnutt (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level option*

I bet you almost wish you had kept quiet about this now!! You must have hundreds of potential orders already! If an R-bin option becomes available i would like to have them in both of my white ones.
Thanks for doing this.
marc


----------



## thesurefire (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level option*

So, If I send you a ArcAAA to mod, and possibly provide the Lux (want an R bin in here and have a bunch laying around) the cost would be $35 for the 2 stage right?


----------



## Anarchocap (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level op*



MillerMods said:


> If you want the highest quality, then these clones aren't for you, and at $28.00 a peice I can't sell specifc binned lux's included with them. Maybe you'd be more interested in an R-binned 2-stage ARC mod for $80.00 when I have them.



I obviously don't expect highest quality for $28. The problem is you don't have a lot of specifics. I can handle a medium quality lux, its no biggie.

Yes, Peak or Arc mods might be an option, but we don't know the scoop on that either.

So, all the options sound like a possibility, but the devil is in the details, you know?

I think you should get this all flushed out first and it will make life easier...


----------



## MillerMods (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level op*



thesurefire said:


> So, If I send you a ArcAAA to mod, and possibly provide the Lux (want an R bin in here and have a bunch laying around) the cost would be $35 for the 2 stage right?



That sounds about right. I may give a 3 dollar discount for the lux being provided, but I really need to see how long these mods will take me once I get an ARC and Peak to modify before I set that pricing in stone. The clone pricing should stay at what I've already stated.


----------



## JeroenMostert (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level op*

ooh, this sound like the perfect keychain light: small, bright, variable, durable, waterproof. 

count me in for:
1 white double stage clone
1 red double stage clone
1 white double stage ARC AAA (R-bin option if available) 

:thumbsup::thanks: for doing this,

Jeroen


----------



## Peter Atwood (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level op*

Looks like there's alot of interest in the red ones. Please please please consider doing some of them in red...


----------



## Shaocaholica (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level op*

Whats so great about red?


----------



## boltgunner (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level option*

What does R bin mean? :help:


----------



## MillerMods (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level op*



boltgunner said:


> What does R bin mean? :help:



This may help you. 
http://www.lumileds.com/pdfs/AB21.PDF


----------



## MillerMods (Mar 11, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level op*

I modifidied an old style ARC AAA head tonight and it worked out quite nicely, so I'm waiting for the new style one that I ordered to arrive so I can see how that goes. After modifying one, I have a better idea of what I'll be charging. I'll be selling the single stage 1 watt (that's right, 1 watt, there's room for a bigger inductor so it can handle the slightly higher drive without sacrificing efficiency) for $60.00 with a standard 1 watt Lux (whatever bin Future sends me). I need to find a good source for the R-bin lux's and once I find out how much they cost I'll add accordingly. I'll be selling the 2-stage for $70.00. I'll modify ARC AAA's sent to me for $35.00 for single stage (polished bezel to chrome like finish is included), and $45.00 for the 2 stage. 

I'm going to start this off by only selling and modifying ARC AAA's for awhile. I want to start this off right, and that's the only way I see I can start this off right.  I'm not taking orders yet, but I will sometime early next week; late Monday or sometime Tuesday I'll make the announcement.


----------



## Peter Atwood (Mar 11, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level op*

Why am I so hot on getting a red one? Because there is no super compact keychain AAA red LED light out there with a nice focussed beam that is also decently bright. The red LED draws very little power so it has a fantastically long runtime and it doesn't mess up your night vision. The two stage option is some serious icing on the cake.


----------



## BentHeadTX (Mar 11, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level op*



Peter Atwood said:


> Why am I so hot on getting a red one? Because there is no super compact keychain AAA red LED light out there with a nice focussed beam that is also decently bright. The red LED draws very little power so it has a fantastically long runtime and it doesn't mess up your night vision. The two stage option is some serious icing on the cake.



Preach it, Peter!

I want my old Peak original 3 snow head modded for a red Luxeon two-stage for the above reasons. Having running on low will keep the night vision intact for black out conditions. High will be used when black out is in effect but higher red output is needed to see what I am doing. 
A Fire~Fly III and MillerMods Matterhorn AA two-stage red would fulfill all my needs in the desert... and it will easily fit on a lanyard. I'll skip the clones since the need is a little more critical than the machining tolerances of the cheapies. 
My hope is RobynS will supply MillerMods with some Peak heads to make his life much easier.


----------



## NewBie (Mar 11, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level op*



BentHeadTX said:


> Preach it, Peter!
> 
> I want my old Peak original 3 snow head modded for a red Luxeon two-stage for the above reasons. Having running on low will keep the night vision intact for black out conditions. High will be used when black out is in effect but higher red output is needed to see what I am doing.
> A Fire~Fly III and MillerMods Matterhorn AA two-stage red would fulfill all my needs in the desert... and it will easily fit on a lanyard. I'll skip the clones since the need is a little more critical than the machining tolerances of the cheapies.
> My hope is RobynS will supply MillerMods with some Peak heads to make his life much easier.




High output red and blackout conditions don't jive. You can see them for miles...


----------



## MillerMods (Mar 11, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level op*

I hand made a bit to bore out the head of the ARC AAA to match the geometry of the L0P reflector. It took me a tedious time to get it perfect, but I finally got it. Now I can cut the reflector and polish it so that it's as effective as possible.


----------



## boltgunner (Mar 11, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level option*

_MacGyverMods more appropriate than MillerMods?  _


----------



## BentHeadTX (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level op*



NewBie said:


> High output red and blackout conditions don't jive. You can see them for miles...



High output red is used to light up a larger area, it is not for throw and the source is angled down. Even low output read can be seen if the source is carried at a straight angle. The only time I used high output red was working between tents for example. The only way to see the high output red was the lights reflection off tents, the ground etc. My Kilamanjaro AA 5 red LED light fulfilled that specific need although the smoother luxeon beam would of been nice. High output was only used on the camp/base etc and not outside the wire. An Arc AAA loaded with either a fresh alkaline (high output) NiMH (medium output) or almost dead alkaline (low or "moon mode") was my preferred blackout light for those cases. 

When I was a AF medical unit on an Army camp, they would blackout and all light was gone. Then they had a different type of blackout... vehicle lights would be on illuminating everything. The Army guys would change from low level to high level red (red lens over higher power lights) Not sure why this did this (they don't tell AF medics anything) but I am assuming there was not a present threat but conditions could change. If everything is bright red, it is much easier to go to low red blackout VS killing all the white lights. If vehicles did not turn their headlights on, they used night vision and everything went low. If their headlights were on, everything went high output red. Then they would remove blackout completely and everything went white. 

Normally, high output red was more common than low output red. Since I did not leave the camp (except twice) and the perimeter was a lot farther out, a high output red is what I am looking for. It is nice to have high output red and blackout low red in the same light that can hang on a lanyard. Even during times of blackout low red, I would have to use white light to check wiring colors etc and the lower the white the better. My FF-III (on order) would be reconfigured for 0.2 lumens on level 1 for that purpose. 

The original 60 lumen Proton light would of served the purpose well (Jupiter 1W and two 3mm red LEDs) Think of a mini DARPA with variable output. We all know what happened with that thing (LRI missed a large market because they don't like Lumileds?) 

That is the long version of why I want a hi/lo red Matterhorn Luxeon. :rock:


----------



## Dr_Joe (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level option*

 This is getting a little confusing. I'm concerned about the clone quality, (and apparently so is Eric) So only Arc AAA's will be offered to begin with :thinking: Right ??? How about Peaks ?? I'm sure it will all be clear in a few days.


----------



## MillerMods (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level op*



Dr_Joe said:


> This is getting a little confusing. I'm concerned about the clone quality, (and apparently so is Eric) So only Arc AAA's will be offered to begin with :thinking: Right ??? How about Peaks ?? I'm sure it will all be clear in a few days.



I haven't had a Peak to try to modify yet, but I should have one Monday.


----------



## Shaocaholica (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level op*



MillerMods said:


> I haven't had a Peak to try to modify yet, but I should have one Monday.


Which light is shorter, peak or arc? The clone is the shortest right?


----------



## Peter Atwood (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level op*

Ya got any red LEDs on hand? I'll send you a Peak tomorrow....


----------



## jsr (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level op*

I know most think the TM-310H is too big, but I personally don't mind the size and it offers a *much* higher quality host at a fairly low cost (I'm sure you can work with a vendor to get them at a lower cost if you order in quantity). If you were willing to order 30+ Arc clones and throw away some (poor yield), the cost of 30 TM-310Hs from a vendor with 100% yield would probably be close. Just another option for the low cost idea. I personally think the TM-310H has very nice quality machining and build and the larger reflector gives it great throw. I also like the momentary/twist tail switch.


----------



## tdurand (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level op*

 Is the deal done yet? No updates for a while.


----------



## MillerMods (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level op*

I've been carrying a modified clone for a couple of days to see how I like it. So far, I like it a lot. The only negative I've noticed so far is that when I turn it on, it flickers a bit until I have it well seated in the low mode and then it acts fine and it goes into high mode with a bit more twist just as I had planned. The modified ARC works even better and goes into low mode very sure and into high mode just as well. I haven't tore into the Peak yet but I'll get to it soon. With everything that I've got going on, it's been more difficult to get this rolling as fast as I would have liked to but so far I'm pleased with how it's all falling into place with the exception of a couple things I had to work out. I'll start taking orders before the end of this week I hope.

Some other good news is that the shipment of 30 ARC clones I recieved looked somewhat more promising than the first 10 I recieved.


----------



## MillerMods (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level op*

I have RV1H emitters on hand. I know some will really like these while others may want more of a cool tint. What are some opinions on these?


----------



## CLHC (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level op*

Quick question and I don't know if this has been already addressed, but with this particular mod, the battery will not be "rattling" around inside the tube now would it? The "plain as jane" one does. Just curious.


----------



## MillerMods (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level op*



CHC said:


> Quick question and I don't know if this has been already addressed, but with this particular mod, the battery will not be "rattling" around inside the tube now would it? The "plain as jane" one does. Just curious.



Well that just depends on whether or not I find round foam stickers or not.


----------



## CLHC (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level op*

Thanks MillerMods! :wave:


----------



## JeroenMostert (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level op*



MillerMods said:


> I have RV1H emitters on hand. I know some will really like these while others may want more of a cool tint. What are some opinions on these?



As one of the R-bin requesters, I do not have any problems with a warmer tint.


----------



## cmendoza (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level option*

Does "warmer" tint mean more yellow/ green? I've seen posts where "warmer" referred to the temperature tint (degrees Kelvin) of the LED and warmer was bluer.

Thanks!


----------



## JeroenMostert (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level op*



cmendoza said:


> Does "warmer" tint mean more yellow/ green? I've seen posts where "warmer" referred to the temperature tint (degrees Kelvin) of the LED and warmer was bluer.


"warmer" in this context (RV1H bin) would be more yellow/green. 

for "bin codes explained" see http://home.comcast.net/~theledguy/bin_codes/index.htm


----------



## greenLED (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level op*



MillerMods said:


> The only negative I've noticed so far is that when I turn it on, it flickers a bit until I have it well seated in the low mode and then it acts fine and it goes into high mode with a bit more twist just as I had planned. The modified ARC works even better and goes into low mode very sure and into high mode just as well.



That happens if/when you're using the roll crimp to secure the negative path and it's not tight enough. Place the head on top of a phonebook, tilt it a bit, and hammer the crimp against the circuit board. Go around the head doing this, then set it flat and hammer down again. That's how I've seen it done "for real" on a couple of ArcAAA's (my green ArcAAA being one of them). No flickering whatsoever afterwards.

If you're not using the "step" inside the head and the crimp as negative path, then...:shrug:


I'm confused about pricing: if I sent you an empty ArcAAA head, how much would you charge for a 2-stage mod? Thanks.


----------



## AuroraLite (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level op*

MillerMod,

Personally, I myself is a bigger fan for the cooler tints(X0 or Y0).

And as for the mod, on top of Greenled question, would you also consider the service if I send in my own lux and ARC/Peak heads and/or clones? What pricing will we be looking at?

Again, thanks for making this avialable to us!


----------



## ibcj (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level option*

Can someone tell me what the difference would be between using a Lux I vs. a Lux III for this mod ? What affects would it have if a Lux III were used ?

For example what would the differences be, assuming you were using a RxxH Lux I vs. a RxxH Lux III ?

TIA


----------



## MillerMods (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level op*



greenLED said:


> That happens if/when you're using the roll crimp to secure the negative path and it's not tight enough. Place the head on top of a phonebook, tilt it a bit, and hammer the crimp against the circuit board. Go around the head doing this, then set it flat and hammer down again. That's how I've seen it done "for real" on a couple of ArcAAA's (my green ArcAAA being one of them). No flickering whatsoever afterwards.
> 
> If you're not using the "step" inside the head and the crimp as negative path, then...:shrug:
> 
> ...



Thanks for the tip. The ARC won't be a problem, but the clone can't be recrimped; the crimped rim is too brittle. 

I've been trying to figure out what I want to charge, and I want to keep it reasonable.

Here's how it'll break down:
The mod is $25 for 1-level for any ARC or Clone that is provided by the buyer and $35.00 for 2-levels.
Subtract $3.00 from the base price if you provide the Lux you like.
Add $3.00 if I provide the Clone.
Add $35.00 if I provide the ARC or Peak.
Add $6.00 for an R-bin Lux I (RV1H); otherwise it's a lottery pick ?????
Add $12.00 if I provide a T-bin Lux III (TXOH) or any other that Photonfanatic may have in stock.
Add $3.00 for a polished reflector (for ARC and Peaks only); mirror finish
Add $10.00 for a parabolic cut reflector (for ARC and Peaks only); gives a little hotter hotspot.

Shipping is $5.00 for Priority or $2 for First class.

e-mail me at [email protected] to order, but don't send any payments to this address! My PP address is [email protected], but only pay once I send you a conformation e-mail.

I have the ARC mod available in 1 and 2 stage but only 3/4 watt model is released at this point. The ARC clone is 3/4 watt output to the lux on high only. 
I will have a 1 to 1.5 watt option coming up soon but ONLY for the ARC AAA. so if you're looking for more power, then it'll be about another week.


----------



## MillerMods (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level op*



nystrpr said:


> Can someone tell me what the difference would be between using a Lux I vs. a Lux III for this mod ? What affects would it have if a Lux III were used ?
> 
> For example what would the differences be, assuming you were using a RxxH Lux I vs. a RxxH Lux III ?
> 
> TIA



A Lux III T-bin is sort of equivilant to a Lux I R-bin. There is no real benefit of using a Lux III in place of a Lux I.


----------



## dtlent (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level option*

So are you ready to take orders?


----------



## MillerMods (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level op*



dtlent said:


> So are you ready to take orders?



Still not quite, just have the price list figured out so far.  I want to get the circuit perfected first. The different inductor makes the circuit draw too much current and I have a few options to fix it, but I haven't had the time to iron it out completely yet. I'm confident I'll work it out soon.


----------



## JeroenMostert (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level op*



MillerMods said:


> Add $3.00 for a polished reflector (for ARC and Peaks only); mirror finish
> Add $10.00 for a parabolic cut reflector (for ARC and Peaks only); gives a little hotter hotspot.


Just to be sure ... I assume these two can be combined (to get a mirror finish parabolic reflector)? or is this a an "either or " situation ?


----------



## MillerMods (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level op*



JeroenMostert said:


> Just to be sure ... I assume these two be combined (to get a mirror finish parabolic reflector)? or is this a an "either or " situation ?



Yes


----------



## marcdilnutt (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level option*

This is sounding good, i think i may have to have all available options on mine. I have a steel peak i want modded, can that be bored parabolic as well?
marc


----------



## MillerMods (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level op*



marcdilnutt said:


> This is sounding good, i think i may have to have all available options on mine. I have a steel peak i want modded, can that be bored parabolic as well?
> marc



Sorry, I won't be able to bore steel. That'd be too hard on my bit.


----------



## greenLED (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level option*

Thanks for the pricing breakdown, MillerMods - those look reasonable to me. There's a certain S-bin sitting in my mod box that's been begging for a host for a long time now. I'll contact you when I'm ready for this (after you're ready to offer these, of course).


----------



## marcdilnutt (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level option*

Fair enough, i will stick with ally. Thanks for getting back so quick.
marc


----------



## 83Venture (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level option*

Sorry if I missed this but do we send the head or the head & body to be worked on?


----------



## MillerMods (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level op*



83Venture said:


> Sorry if I missed this but do we send the head or the head & body to be worked on?



I'll do it either way.


----------



## BentHeadTX (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level option*

Miller,
A small question concerning how the Luxeon is protected in the head... how is it protected in the head? Do you glue a small lens over the luxeon to prevent damage from keys, keep water out etc or is it a bare luxeon emitter? 

Have an old Peak AAA 3 LED head laying around waiting for your latest mod  The good thing about the 3 LED head is the deeper head has more mass and can run cooler (and be easier to install the mod) Are you planning on doing red Luxeons mods or is that a later project?


----------



## Darkstar (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level option*

I have an old ARC AAA that i would like modded, i assume that you are referring to any and all ARC's? Also would you share how to polish the reflector so that i could perhaps attempt this myself. It's not a matter of money, but not having much skill in modding electronics i would like to at least try something that might be more in my capabilities.

Thanks


----------



## MillerMods (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level op*



BentHeadTX said:


> Miller,
> A small question concerning how the Luxeon is protected in the head... how is it protected in the head? Do you glue a small lens over the luxeon to prevent damage from keys, keep water out etc or is it a bare luxeon emitter?
> 
> Have an old Peak AAA 3 LED head laying around waiting for your latest mod  The good thing about the 3 LED head is the deeper head has more mass and can run cooler (and be easier to install the mod) Are you planning on doing red Luxeons mods or is that a later project?



Because the Lux is recessed into the head, it's protected more than you might think. When it's attached to your keyring, it's normally as long as any keys (unless you have like 4 or 5 rings chained together), but keys can never get at it at the angle required to poke at and scratch or damage the emitter. In fact, because the lux doesn't stick out as far as the stock 5mm LED, it's even better protected than stock LED. 

I've only developed ways to modify the ARC, Peak, and clone AAA flashlights. I have no idea what a 3 LED Peak looks like to be able to begin to answer your question about that model.  If you send me a picture, I can probably get an idea if I could pull it off without much trouble or not.


----------



## MillerMods (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level op*



Darkstar said:


> I have an old ARC AAA that i would like modded, i assume that you are referring to any and all ARC's? Also would you share how to polish the reflector so that i could perhaps attempt this myself. It's not a matter of money, but not having much skill in modding electronics i would like to at least try something that might be more in my capabilities.
> 
> Thanks



I'm only refering to the ARC, Peak, and clone AAA models.
You have to use a polishing compound, and it would be impossible to polish the reflector if the LED is still mounted. Please PM me with any further questions.


----------



## Darkstar (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level option*

D'oh, i meant any Generation AAA ARC.


----------



## MillerMods (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level op*



Darkstar said:


> D'oh, i meant any Generation AAA ARC.



I'm able to mod them all. Although the newest ARC has a narrower head at the top and the reflector is smaller. If I recut the newest generation reflector, it's not as deep so, I personally like the old heads better.


----------



## Shaocaholica (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level op*

MM, have you ever experimented with 10440 (Li-ion AAA) in these lights before? Would the benefits of using a 3.7V source cause too much heat in such a small light?


----------



## Dr_Joe (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level option*

Hi Eric,

I'm pretty sure I'll want one of these regardless, but how would you compare and contrast this concept to your 3 stage L0P ? 

It seems to me that the size is very close, and if you factor in cutting and polishing the reflector, the "R" bin and the 2 stage, the price with a quality host (Arc or Peak) is very close to the 3 stage L0P. (actually more if you get "the works") This mod is only 2 stage, and there is no lens protecting the Luxeon like the L0P has. 

I know this started out with the clones, which made this significantly more economical, but I'm starting to wonder if it doesn't make more sense just to get another 3 stage L0P :thinking: 

I don't mean to put a damper on anything. This makes alot of sense if you have an Arc or Peak you want to upgrade, but maybe a little less sense if you're going to have to pay for the Arc or Peak on top of the mods. It still makes sense economically if you use the clone, but I'm afraid to have so much work put into a host whose threads might fail. :sweat: 

Am I missing something ? :huh2: 
:help: :candle:


----------



## MillerMods (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level op*



Shaocaholica said:


> MM, have you ever experimented with 10440 (Li-ion AAA) in these lights before? Would the benefits of using a 3.7V source cause too much heat in such a small light?



There's no advantage. I can get enough power and runtime out of a NIMH cell.


----------



## MillerMods (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level op*



Dr_Joe said:


> Hi Eric,
> 
> I'm pretty sure I'll want one of these regardless, but how would you compare and contrast this concept to your 3 stage L0P ?
> 
> ...


I discontinued the L0P 3-stage because it took too much time and effort.
And regardless of the few dollar difference or so when compared to the $90 L0P 3-stage, many people don't like the L0P for a number of reasons. The ARC is smaller and you notice the size difference when it's in your pocket with your keys. The Lux and reflector are not likely to get damaged because they are recessed into the head, and although indeed they are exposed, I've had mine on my keychain for awhile without so much as a scratch. Next, the anodization is tuffer on the ARC, and many like the looks of the ARC over the L0P too. I wish the work was easier so that I could charge less, but there's only one way to get one of the most cutting edge flashlights for your keychain, and that's to spend a good bit of money.


----------



## MillerMods (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level op*



MillerMods said:


> Here's how it'll break down:
> 
> TThe mod is $25 for 1-level for any ARC or Clone that is provided by the buyer and $35.00 for 2-levels.
> Subtract $3.00 from the base price if you provide the Lux you like.
> ...



At $92.00, actually, even with the "works" is about the same as what I charged for the 3-stage L0P. If you just get the standard polished reflector, we're at $82.00. Not bad for all of the work that's being done here.


----------



## Mr_Light (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level option*

Another possible less expensive LUX host light.

I don't have one, but I'm wondering if the NUWAI AL-81A might be another less expensive LUX host light? More LOP size, but CHEAPER.

It just pains me to buy brand new ARCs and then just gut them for the body and head.... If PEAK or ARC would sell you the empty heads that would be ideal, but I can understand why they wouldn't.

Just looking for something between CLONE and ARC price/quality.

NUWAI
MODEL NO. AL-81A 
DESCRIPTION - Key Chain 
OUTPUT POWER - 3.5 lumens 
OPERATION - ON > OFF 
BULB TYPE - 5mm Nichia white LED 
BATTERY LIFE - 22 hrs (Maximum output: 2.5 hrs) 
BATTERY TYPE - 1 X 1.5V "AAA" Size Alkaline Batteries (included) 
PRODUCT SIZE - 17 x 17 x 99 mm 
PRODUCT WEIGHT - 49g (with Battery) 
http://www.nuwai.com.tw/led_keychain/al-81a.htm
$12.95
emilionworkshop


----------



## MillerMods (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level op*

I have some good news. I will be offering just the modified ARC AAA head with the works for $70. I don't know how limited these supplies are, but as long as cy offers them to me for $9, I'm willing to pass that price on to my customers.


----------



## ibcj (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level option*

Are these "new" model or "old" model heads? My understanding is that they are different threads.


----------



## MillerMods (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level op*



nystrpr said:


> Are these "new" model or "old" model heads? My understanding is that they are different threads.



They are the old version heads, but I like the old version for thgis mod better anyways.: ) I bought a new version and the threads are the same.


----------



## JeroenMostert (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level op*



MillerMods said:


> I have some good news. I will be offering just the modified ARC AAA head with the works for $70. I don't know how limited these supplies are, but as long as cy offers them to me for $9, I'm willing to pass that price on to my customers.


If those heads fits on a ARC AAA P "old style" body from mid 2003 that would be great. I saw those empty head as well and was thinking about it especially as you mentioned that the new-style arc head would have a smaller reflector. But will the final product have O-rings as these are not included by Cy. 
If possible I would like a similar waterproofness as the original ARC.


----------



## BentHeadTX (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level op*



MillerMods said:


> I wish the work was easier so that I could charge less, but there's only one way to get one of the most cutting edge flashlights for your keychain, and that's to spend a good bit of money.



Flashlights are like dinner in a French resturant... the smaller the meal, the higher the bill.


----------



## MillerMods (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level op*

I know this is contrary to what I stated earlier, but I'm now taking orders for the ARC clone but only single stage for now.

The mod is $25 for 1-level for any ARC or Clone that is provided by the buyer and $35.00 for 2-levels.
Subtract $3.00 from the base price if you provide the Lux you like.
Add $10 if I provide just the ARC head. (The same as the one pictured except that it has the stock reflector finish unless you add services); it works with the new bodies.
Add $3.00 if I provide the Clone.
Add $35.00 if I provide the ARC or Peak.
Add $6.00 for an R-bin Lux I (RV1H); otherwise it's a lottery pick ?????
Add $12.00 if I provide a T-bin Lux III (TXOH) or any other that Photonfanatic may have in stock.
Add $3.00 for a polished reflector (for ARC and Peaks only); mirror finish
Add $10.00 for a parabolic cut reflector (for ARC and Peaks only); gives a little hotter hotspot.

e-mail me at [email protected] to order, but don't send any payments to this address! My PP address is [email protected], but only pay once I send you a conformation e-mail.

I have the ARC mod available in 1 and 2 stage but only 3/4 watt model is released at this point. The ARC clone is 3/4 watt output to the lux on high only. 
I will have a 1 to 1.5 watt option coming up soon but ONLY for the ARC AAA. so if you're looking for more power, then it'll be about another week. 

Here's some pics. Comparison to the stock L0P (on the left), both with freshly charged NIMH cells. This is the 3/4 watt version.







ARC on Low



ARC on High


----------



## DFiorentino (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level op*

Email sent with interest for (2) tint specific ARC clones.

:thanks: 
-DF


----------



## thesurefire (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level option*

So your going to use T bin Lux3s for the 1.5ish watt version correct?


----------



## MillerMods (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level op*



thesurefire said:


> So your going to use T bin Lux3s for the 1.5ish watt version correct?



Lux I's are good to go at that drive level. Shoot, I've been told by CPF's finest Engineers that there really isn't much if any difference between Lux I's and Lux III's in terms of power handling. I've tried some experiments and came to the same conclusion. If the buyer wants a Lux III installed, then I will do as they request.


----------



## Dr_Joe (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level option*

Thanks for all your answers Eric, I'm sorry you won't be doing the 3 stage L0Ps anymore, I really think it is sensational. :bow: 
 
If you decide to make anymore PLEASE let me know, I'll gladly take another. 
 
I'm interested in the higher power Arc mod, so I'll keep watching  
Thanks


----------



## Anarchocap (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level op*

So, say I want just the Arc Head with the 2-stage, R-Bin, and polish, not the cut. Is that $60? And the old head works fine with the new bodies?

Can you do a shot of the 2-stage on low with a new Arc-AAA P? Do you have any idea about run time numbers? You said previously 4 - 9 hours depending on what you set low at.

Do you have any cool R-Bins or are the all warm?

Oh, and do Alkaline primaries function fine with this mod?


----------



## marcdilnutt (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level option*

Email sent regarding order for 1 all singing, all dancing arc mod. Is a red led a possibility at this stage?
marc


----------



## MillerMods (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level op*



marcdilnutt said:


> Email sent regarding order for 1 all singing, all dancing arc mod. Is a red led a possibility at this stage?
> marc


I turns out that the red Lux mod will not be possible. The slug is common to the positive terminal which means heat-sinking must be isolated.


----------



## marcdilnutt (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level option*

I thought so, it will just have to be the one then. Any ideas on when they will be available?
marc


----------



## MillerMods (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level op*



marcdilnutt said:


> I thought so, it will just have to be the one then. Any ideas on when they will be available?
> marc



I have about a 1 week lead time right now. So orders today will ship about the 29th of March.


----------



## marcdilnutt (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level option*

Sounds good to me. Will you let me know when you want paying?
marc


----------



## TSWrench (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level option*

Eric,

PayPal sent for one 2-stage clone with R-bin. Awesome job, btw, getting these to market so quickly.

Will you have Arc AAA heads available with the 1 - 1.5 watt option?

Thank you!


----------



## MillerMods (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level op*



marcdilnutt said:


> Sounds good to me. Will you let me know when you want paying?
> marc



I will only build orders once they are paid for. This is because of the different set-ups of custom orders.

Eventually I will have standard set-ups on hand ready for immediate shipment. 

Warranty:
I do stand by my work in any case and offer a full refund to any customer that's not satisfied within 30 days of the order. I guarentee my work as long as I'm in the business. If any of my mods ever fail, I will fix or replace them free of charge.


----------



## MillerMods (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level op*



TSWrench said:


> Eric,
> 
> Will you have Arc AAA heads available with the 1 - 1.5 watt option?
> 
> Thank you!



Soon, but with as busy as I am right now it's getting more difficult to say when. I hope within a week or so.

I do have just the ARC AAA heads that work with the new and old bodies just before the new bodies for $10 each.


----------



## TSWrench (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level option*



TSWrench said:


> Eric,
> 
> PayPal sent for one 2-stage clone with R-bin. Awesome job, btw, getting these to market so quickly.
> 
> Thank you!



... Ooops! I just read that you are only making the single-stage clones available right now. Well, just keep my payment on account for when the 2-stage edition becomes available. Where do I sign up for a CPF Visa card?


----------



## Anarchocap (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level op*

I would like to send you money right now but you haven't answered these questions...



Anarchocap said:


> So, say I want just the Arc Head with the 2-stage, R-Bin, and polish, not the cut. Is that $60? And the old head works fine with the new bodies?
> 
> Can you do a shot of the 2-stage on low with a new Arc-AAA P? Do you have any idea about run time numbers? You said previously 4 - 9 hours depending on what you set low at.
> 
> ...


----------



## MillerMods (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level op*



TSWrench said:


> ... Ooops! I just read that you are only making the single-stage clones available right now. Well, just keep my payment on account for when the 2-stage edition becomes available. Where do I sign up for a CPF Visa card?



I can do the 2-stage clone. No problem there.


----------



## MillerMods (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level op*



Anarchocap said:


> So, say I want just the Arc Head with the 2-stage, R-Bin, and polish, not the cut. Is that $60? And the old head works fine with the new bodies?
> 
> Can you do a shot of the 2-stage on low with a new Arc-AAA P? Do you have any idea about run time numbers? You said previously 4 - 9 hours depending on what you set low at.
> 
> ...



$35 = 2-stage +$10= I provide ARC head +$3= polished reflector +$10= Cut reflector +$6= (RV1H)=warm or +$12 = (TXOH)=cool
Total= $64 w/ RV1H or $70 w/ TXOH

30mA on low = 8-9 hours of runtime
60mA on low = 4-5 hours of runtime

I can do other settings for low but these are what I have decided to stick with.

Yes, alkalines work fine with the 3/4 watt mod.

I will do comparison shots of the ARC-P when I recieve the one I ordered.

Yes, these ARC heads I'm selling fit on the new body.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Here is the runtime chart for my L0P mod. It uses the same circuit as my ARC mod but it's driving 1.5 watts on high. The low modes are set for 30mA and 90mA. My ARC mod will be offered with the option of 30mA on low or 60mA on low, so the runtime for the 60mA set-up on the ARC will be somewhere in between the 30mA and 90mA runtime of the L0P shown here.


----------



## Anarchocap (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level op*

Ok, I don't need a tighter hotspot, so I'm going to nix the cut.

$35 - two stage .75 watt 30ma Low
$10 - ARC head
$03 - polish
$06 - RV1H
===
$54

Will paypal you at [email protected] within the next couple of days and e-mail this order to you at [email protected]. Trying to scrape it together as my budget is blown this month. Gotta cash in the penny jar and all... 



MillerMods said:


> $35 = 2-stage +$10= I provide ARC head +$3= polished reflector +$10= Cut reflector +$6= (RV1H)=warm or +$12 = (TXOH)=cool
> Total= $64 w/ RV1H or $70 w/ TXOH
> 
> 30mA on low = 8-9 hours of runtime
> ...


----------



## vortechs (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level op*

Hi MillerMods, 

I just read that you are offering a few modified ARC AAA heads without the body. I'm still fairly new to CPF, but I assume somebody has produced a sub-AAA sized body for the ARC AAA head (perhaps for an N cell). Can you or anyone else on this thread tell me where I might find additional information about alternate bodies for the ARC AAA head.

[edit] I've done some searches now and have learned about the Jets22 N-cell body for the ARC AAA head and seen a custom AAAA-cell body. I think what I was envisioning was something more like a 2/3AAA body. The ARC AAA is already a nice size for a keychain, but a slightly shorter light would be a bit more convenient for keychain carry.


----------



## Anarchocap (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level op*


----------



## Shaocaholica (Mar 29, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level op*

Any news on the 1-1.5W?


----------



## MillerMods (Mar 29, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level op*



Shaocaholica said:


> Any news on the 1-1.5W?



It'll be a long while; maybe a month or so before I do anything with that idea. It was easy to do with the L0P because there is much more space to work with, but I have to shop for a smaller inductor without sacrificing performance for the ARC AAA 1.5W. The 3/4 watt version I have is brighter than the stock L0P with the same runtime, and I think the 3/4 watt version is more practical with an hour+ runtime than a 1-1.5 watt version that is restrictive to the extent of being battery type specific due to needing a NIMH cell or 1.5V Lithium cell. 

I've got some many things going on right now, my head is spinning. Another project that uses a spin off of my driver is coming up too for the Tri-Lux Mag mod. I will have several versions to offer. It uses a driver I call Triplex; it's three independent drivers on one board. It can be set up to drive 1 watt to each lux giving maximum efficiency from 2 standard D-cells. I'll also have a 3 watt per lux version that will use NIMH cells only. Also, 1 cell versions will be available in 1 watt per lux and 2 watts per lux versions. The 3 watt per lux version (9 watt total) will have a 2 hour runtime when using 12000mAh NIMH cells.


----------



## MillerMods (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level op*

I had some problems with the circuit for the ARC AAA mod but I got them resolved. My prototype was a "fluke" and at first I couldn't get repeatablity on the design, but after three days of racking my brain, I finally got the repeatability I was looking for in terms of current draw and output. I'll be shipping orders out next week. Next time I'll build 3 prototypes before I release a mod. I have over $1000 invested just in this project, and I was getting nervous that it was going to back fire on me. It turns out everything worked out perfect though.


----------



## happylight (Apr 1, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level op*

Hi millermods, so when will you be ready to take orders on the two stage clones. Can't wait to order one of them


----------



## MillerMods (Apr 1, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level op*



happylight said:


> Hi millermods, so when will you be ready to take orders on the two stage clones. Can't wait to order one of them



It'll be coming soon. Maybe a week or 2.


----------



## MillerMods (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level op*

I've been having great success in building the 3/4 watt ARC mod, so I finally felt inspired enough to move on to the 1 watt and 1.5 watt versions. Colubrid will be the first to recieve a 1.5 watt ARC. Without holding it, it gets pretty warm fairly fast (1 or 2 minutes it's probably 90 degrees F or so). Unless you have a Li-ion Nano ARC, you've most likely never seen a flashlight this small produce as much light as it does for almost a half an hour off a NIMH AAA! The 1 watt version will give about a 50 minute runtime.


----------



## Roger11 (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level option*

I just paypal'd for the following:
$35.00 1.5 watt 2-stage mod to Arc 
$12.00 T-bin Lux III (TXOH)
$3.00 for a polished reflector 
$10.00 for a parabolic cut reflector 

Total = S60.00

I will send you the ARC.


----------



## kiely23+ (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level option*

Hi, :goodjob: 

I am interests in a Millermod Arc AAA 1,5 Watt 2-Stage too. Wich model is better for the modification, the new Arc or the old/classic Arc ??
Then I would send you the suitable model and the money per paypal!

Thank´s Marco


----------



## MillerMods (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level op*



kiely23+ said:


> Hi, :goodjob:
> 
> I am interests in a Millermod Arc AAA 1,5 Watt 2-Stage too. Wich model is better for the modification, the new Arc or the old/classic Arc ??
> Then I would send you the suitable model and the money per paypal!
> ...



The old/classic ARC is the best choice. The tapered head on the latest addition doesn't allow for much reflector. 

For those curious, all of the heads that I sell for $10 are the old/classic version.


----------



## dduane (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level op*

:touche:


MillerMods said:


> The old/classic ARC is the best choice. The tapered head on the latest addition doesn't allow for much reflector.
> 
> For those curious, all of the heads that I sell for $10 are the old/classic version.


Congrats! Please let me know the amount to paypal for a Miller Mod old Arc AAA ( head provided by you) 1.5 Watt, 2 Stage, clone, Lux 1, polish and cut . Is this the combination for brightest and reasonably long duration complete light?
Thanks, Duane


----------



## DFiorentino (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: 3/4 watt to 1.5 watt Luxeon ARC using 1.2-1.5 volt Lithium/NIMH AAA & 2-level opt*

Received my two 3/4w clones last night :rock: . These little guys are AWESOME! I loved my L0P when I received it, but now it's the runt of the litter being easily bested by these clones. Only my Nano get's the edge in brightness, but the tint isn't as pristine.

Thanks Eric!
-DF


----------



## lebox97 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: 3/4 watt to 1.5 watt Luxeon ARC using 1.2-1.5 volt Lithium/NIMH AAA & 2-level opt*



DFiorentino said:


> Received my two 3/4w clones last night :rock: . These little guys are AWESOME! ... -DF


DITTO! (I got my 2 last night too!)
I don't know of anything as small, as light, and as powerful as these little critters! :goodjob:


----------



## russtang (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: 3/4 watt to 1.5 watt Luxeon ARC using 1.2-1.5 volt Lithium/NIMH AAA & 2-level option*

I love my 3/4watt two-stage. Nice beam and the tint on mine is slightly yellowish. I seems weird seeing this much light coming from such a small package. The 1.5watt must be WOW!


----------



## russtang (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: 3/4 watt to 1.5 watt Luxeon ARC using 1.2-1.5 volt Lithium/NIMH AAA & 2-level option*

I had to order me another one!


----------



## Anarchocap (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: 3/4 watt to 1.5 watt Luxeon ARC using 1.2-1.5 volt Lithium/NIMH AAA & 2-level option*

I received mine yesterday and let me just tell you, my Arc is now my primary EDC. I took my photon off my keychain after 3 years. The 2 stage is perfect.

Eric, you sure you gave me 30ma low? Because if that is the case, its pretty dang bright.

I didn't get the parabolic cut and I think the light output is perfect given the whole size and purpose.

Honestly, the first company that puts something like this out as standard production is going to make some serious cash.


----------



## MillerMods (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: 3/4 watt to 1.5 watt Luxeon ARC using 1.2-1.5 volt Lithium/NIMH AAA & 2-level opt*



Anarchocap said:


> Honestly, the first company that puts something like this out as standard production is going to make some serious cash.



Why wait though? Come'n get it!


----------



## Shaocaholica (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Smallest and most powerful modified (1.2-1.5 volt AAA) Luxeon light w/ 2-level op*



MillerMods said:


>



Is the blue plot (L0P NiMH medium setting) representitive of the 1W?


----------



## MillerMods (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: 3/4 watt to 1.5 watt Luxeon ARC using 1.2-1.5 volt Lithium/NIMH AAA & 2-level opt*

Low is 30mA drive on that graph and medium is 90mA drive. The ARC mods are offered in either 30mA or 60mA drive. So 30mA will give about 6.5-8.5 hours of runtime and 60mA will give 4-5.5 hours of runtime. The range I state covers whether an E2 or 900mAh NIMH cell is being used.


----------



## Anarchocap (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: 3/4 watt to 1.5 watt Luxeon ARC using 1.2-1.5 volt Lithium/NIMH AAA & 2-level opt*



MillerMods said:


> Why wait though? Come'n get it!


Oh certainly! This is a great mod Eric. I'm interested in practicality and this is really the first one where it meets my needs in a EDC light.


----------



## Anarchocap (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: 3/4 watt to 1.5 watt Luxeon ARC using 1.2-1.5 volt Lithium/NIMH AAA & 2-level opt*



MillerMods said:


> Low is 30mA drive on that graph and medium is 90mA drive. The ARC mods are offered in either 30mA or 60mA drive. So 30mA will give about 6.5-8.5 hours of runtime and 60mA will give 4-5.5 hours of runtime. The range I state covers whether an E2 or 900mAh NIMH cell is being used.



I'm just surprised how bright 30ma really is. I didn't expect it. I'm glad I didn't pick 60.


----------



## MillerMods (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: 3/4 watt to 1.5 watt Luxeon ARC using 1.2-1.5 volt Lithium/NIMH AAA & 2-level opt*



Anarchocap said:


> I'm just surprised how bright 30ma really is. I didn't expect it. I'm glad I didn't pick 60.



Luxeons are very efficient at those low drive levels.


----------



## GhostReaction (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: 3/4 watt to 1.5 watt Luxeon ARC using 1.2-1.5 volt Lithium/NIMH AAA & 2-level opt*



$35 = 2-stage +$10= ARC head +$3= polished reflector +$12 = (TXOH)=cool
Total= $60 w/ TXOH

+$5 international shipping to Singapore

PM sent for order.


----------



## phips (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: 3/4 watt to 1.5 watt Luxeon ARC using 1.2-1.5 volt Lithium/NIMH AAA & 2-level opt*

Could you please explain how the two-stage mechanism works?
I don't think it will be a resistor flowting arround the battery compartment but I would like to make sure 
And what will happen if the 1w version is driven by a high quality alkaline battery like the varta max tech?


----------



## MillerMods (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: 3/4 watt to 1.5 watt Luxeon ARC using 1.2-1.5 volt Lithium/NIMH AAA & 2-level opt*



phips said:


> Could you please explain how the two-stage mechanism works?
> I don't think it will be a resistor flowting arround the battery compartment but I would like to make sure
> And what will happen if the 1w version is driven by a high quality alkaline battery like the varta max tech?



The 1 watt version draws about 1.1 Amps from the battery, so I don't know of any AAA alkaline that could handle that for very long too well. Lithium E2's and NIMH are the preferred power source for any of these mods, but the 3/4 watt is pretty good with alkalines, but full power out will not be maintianed as long as with the better choices for batteries. This is a high performance mod and it requires high performance batteries. I personally have no experience with the Varta Max Tech batteries so I can't say for sure about those. 
The two-level switch is a leaf spring, which is the same thing I use in the 3-stage L0P flashlight. I've sold about 50 of these mods and no one has reported any problems with the switches so far.


----------



## kiely23+ (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: 3/4 watt to 1.5 watt Luxeon ARC using 1.2-1.5 volt Lithium/NIMH AAA & 2-level option*

Hi MillerMods, 
I would like to order an Arc Mod 2-stage 1.5 watt. Where I must send the money (your paypalmail) and my arc?

$35.00 1.5 watt 2-stage mod to Arc, on low 30mA please
$12.00 T-Bin Lux III (TXOH)
$3.00 for a polished reflector
$10.00 for a parabolic cut reflector
$5.00 for shipping (to germany)

Total = $65.00
Is it properly?  
Thank´s


----------



## phips (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: 3/4 watt to 1.5 watt Luxeon ARC using 1.2-1.5 volt Lithium/NIMH AAA & 2-level opt*



MillerMods said:


> The 1 watt version draws about 1.1 Amps from the battery, so I don't know of any AAA alkaline that could handle that for very long too well. Lithium E2's and NIMH are the preferred power source for any of these mods, but the 3/4 watt is pretty good with alkalines, but full power out will not be maintianed as long as with the better choices for batteries. This is a high performance mod and it requires high performance batteries.


But the worst thing that could happen would be a drop in brightness, or would the efficiency of the converter be lowered significantly?
My idea of a two stage mechanism would be a low power and a maximum power mode...

kiely: depending on what millermods has to say I might be odering the exact same - damn you if you get yours first


----------



## MillerMods (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: 3/4 watt to 1.5 watt Luxeon ARC using 1.2-1.5 volt Lithium/NIMH AAA & 2-level opt*



phips said:


> But the worst thing that could happen would be a drop in brightness, or would the efficiency of the converter be lowered significantly?
> My idea of a two stage mechanism would be a low power and a maximum power mode...
> 
> kiely: depending on what millermods has to say I might be odering the exact same - damn you if you get yours first



Because of the low switcher speed and excellent mosfet being used, efficiency is maintained very well over a wide range of Vin. It will draw a constant current from the cell down to 1 volt, making it a very good semi-regulated single cell step-up driver. Below 1 volt the current draw begins to drop and will continue to drop until the voltage gets below .6 volts. This means power out will decrease more rapidly once the voltage is below 1 volt, but the current draw and drive are less so efficiency is maintained better.


----------



## kiely23+ (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: 3/4 watt to 1.5 watt Luxeon ARC using 1.2-1.5 volt Lithium/NIMH AAA & 2-level opt*



phips said:


> But the worst thing that could happen would be a drop in brightness, or would the efficiency of the converter be lowered significantly?
> My idea of a two stage mechanism would be a low power and a maximum power mode...
> 
> kiely: depending on what millermods has to say I might be odering the exact same - damn you if you get yours first


 
:touche:


----------



## bucken (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: 3/4 watt to 1.5 watt Luxeon ARC using 1.2-1.5 volt Lithium/NIMH AAA & 2-level opt*

Eric,
$35.00 - 2-stage 1.5 watt/30 mA Arc mod (I supply old style Arc AAA)
$12.00 - TWOH Lux III
$ 3.00 - Polished Reflector Only (prefer flood to spot)

Total = $50.00
If this is correct, I will PayPal and ship my Arc to you, ASAP.
Thanks,


----------



## phips (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: 3/4 watt to 1.5 watt Luxeon ARC using 1.2-1.5 volt Lithium/NIMH AAA & 2-level opt*



MillerMods said:


> Because of the low switcher speed and excellent mosfet being used, efficiency is maintained very well over a wide range of Vin. It will draw a constant current from the cell down to 1 volt, making it a very good semi-regulated single cell step-up driver. Below 1 volt the current draw begins to drop and will continue to drop until the voltage gets below .6 volts. This means power out will decrease more rapidly once the voltage is below 1 volt, but the current draw and drive are less so efficiency is maintained better.


Ok ... I have to admit I don't really understand what that actually means 
Maybe the following scenario can help:
Let's say I buy a 1.5w, 2 stage (30mA) version from you.
I put in a good alkaline and 90% of the the time I run the light on low output.
What would be the disadvantages in comparison with the .75w version?


----------



## MillerMods (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: 3/4 watt to 1.5 watt Luxeon ARC using 1.2-1.5 volt Lithium/NIMH AAA & 2-level opt*



phips said:


> Ok ... I have to admit I don't really understand what that actually means
> Maybe the following scenario can help:
> Let's say I buy a 1.5w, 2 stage (30mA) version from you.
> I put in a good alkaline and 90% of the the time I run the light on low output.
> What would be the disadvantages in comparison with the .75w version?



It really depends on how long you run it with an alkaline on high. You'll never see a 1.5 watt output using an alkaline. Alkalines just can't provide enough power. The internal resistance of the alk cell would limit the power to whatever it's capable of pushing out at around 1 volt. I haven't tried a full runtime test using an alk, so I can't really answer your question beyond that. I don't suspect it'll hurt the battery (to the effect of causing leakage, although it's a possibility). I believe the driver will just squeeze it for all the power the battery can provide without putting it a dead short scenerio. It's not likely you'll get very much high output runtime on high at all.


----------



## bucken (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: 3/4 watt to 1.5 watt Luxeon ARC using 1.2-1.5 volt Lithium/NIMH AAA & 2-level opt*

 Will be stopping at the Post Office, tomorrow, to send old-style Arc AAA for mod...


----------



## phips (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: 3/4 watt to 1.5 watt Luxeon ARC using 1.2-1.5 volt Lithium/NIMH AAA & 2-level opt*



MillerMods said:


> It really depends on how long you run it with an alkaline on high. You'll never see a 1.5 watt output using an alkaline. Alkalines just can't provide enough power. The internal resistance of the alk cell would limit the power to whatever it's capable of pushing out at around 1 volt. I haven't tried a full runtime test using an alk, so I can't really answer your question beyond that. I don't suspect it'll hurt the battery (to the effect of causing leakage, although it's a possibility). I believe the driver will just squeeze it for all the power the battery can provide without putting it a dead short scenerio. It's not likely you'll get very much high output runtime on high at all.


That sounds exactly like what I want: The ability to run the battery as hard as possible.
Stolen from Kiley:
$35.00 1.5 watt 2-stage mod to Arc, on low 30mA please
$12.00 T-Bin Lux III (TXOH)
$3.00 for a polished reflector
$10.00 for a parabolic cut reflector
$5.00 for shipping (to germany)
----> 65$
I will provide the head (v4) and need your (paypal-)address.
Thanks for offering this!


----------



## GhostReaction (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: 3/4 watt to 1.5 watt Luxeon ARC using 1.2-1.5 volt Lithium/NIMH AAA & 2-level opt*

Are there any beamshots of the parabolic reflector compared to a polished stock?


----------



## Roger11 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: 3/4 watt to 1.5 watt Luxeon ARC using 1.2-1.5 volt Lithium/NIMH AAA & 2-level option*

Please change my recently sent in Arc for 1.5w change to low at 30mA.

I received my 3/4 watt yesterday. Great mod. Based on it I think low at 30mA for a 1.5 watt makes more sense.


----------



## MillerMods (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: 3/4 watt to 1.5 watt Luxeon ARC using 1.2-1.5 volt Lithium/NIMH AAA & 2-level opt*



GhostReaction said:


> Are there any beamshots of the parabolic reflector compared to a polished stock?



I haven't had time to take anymore pictures yet, but I'll be posting some comparisions soon.


----------



## randyo (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: 3/4 watt to 1.5 watt Luxeon ARC using 1.2-1.5 volt Lithium/NIMH AAA & 2-level option*

I received my MillerMods ARC a few days ago and am very pleased.
Mine was an older version ARC- AAA. I sent it in for the ¾ Watt modification, two-stage, with a 60ma low setting. I selected the polished reflector option and it is modified to the parabolic shape. It was returned to me looking nice. Overall workmanship looks good. The new parabolic shape polished reflector gives a lot of "flood" and a good defined hot spot. Perfect for its intended use. I intend to have another modified to the 1 Watt level with a parabolic shape reflector and will probably select a 30ma low setting to conserve battery life. 
A took a few beamshots of only average quality to provide a quick comparison to a few known lights. ARC AAA-P (latest version), Nuwai TM-310H, CR2-Ion, and a Fenix L1P.

Although the beamshots may not show it as well as I’d like, there’s a noticeable difference in overall output compared to the modern ARC-AAA Premium. It’s especially noticeable outside on a dark night. It also blows away the little ½ Watt Nuwai TM-310. 
It’s definitely worth the price of the mod. I will be sending a few more lights to MillerMods for “improvement”.


----------



## MillerMods (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: 3/4 watt to 1.5 watt Luxeon ARC using 1.2-1.5 volt Lithium/NIMH AAA & 2-level opt*

I think the first 3 photo's are a good comparision. The parobolic cut you'll find does quite a lot for the improvement of throw. I had made the statement earlier in this or another of my threads that it was a little tighter hotspot with a parabolic cut, and actually it's a good bit tighter compared to the angle that ARC uses stock. But when comparing it the the angle of the reflector that the clone uses (which is what I had originally compared it to), the improvement of the parobolic cut reflector on the ARC is a little tighter hotspot compared to the stock clone reflector.

Are you sure that ARC I sent you is the stock reflector angle? It appears to be the parabolic cut, perhaps I cut it when I shouldn't have.


----------



## randyo (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: 3/4 watt to 1.5 watt Luxeon ARC using 1.2-1.5 volt Lithium/NIMH AAA & 2-level option*

Hmmm - never donned on me to compare when it arrived. I just assumed...
Anyway, when I compare it to two unmodified ARCs of the older variety, the depth appears to be a bit longer, and the rim is thinner. More than likely I have an "unscheduled" parabolic cut.


----------



## MillerMods (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: 3/4 watt to 1.5 watt Luxeon ARC using 1.2-1.5 volt Lithium/NIMH AAA & 2-level opt*



randyo said:


> Hmmm - never donned on me to compare when it arrived. I just assumed...
> Anyway, when I compare it to two unmodified ARCs of the older variety, the depth appears to be a bit longer, and the rim is thinner. More than likely I have an "unscheduled" parabolic cut.



Sorry about that. If you'd like, I'll exchange it for a polished uncut. I'll cover Priority shipping both ways. Otherwise, I hope it's something you like for free.


----------



## randyo (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: 3/4 watt to 1.5 watt Luxeon ARC using 1.2-1.5 volt Lithium/NIMH AAA & 2-level option*

No problem on my end. I think I like this more than I would have liked a light with less hot and more flood. Looks like I got the better end this time. 
I'll be sending you two more projects next week - I'll send a PM to confirm prices shortly.


----------



## Shaocaholica (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: 3/4 watt to 1.5 watt Luxeon ARC using 1.2-1.5 volt NIMH/Lithium AAA & 2-level opt*

How's progress on the 1W and 1.5W versions? Any idea when my 1W will go out?


----------



## MillerMods (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: 3/4 watt to 1.5 watt Luxeon ARC using 1.2-1.5 volt NIMH/Lithium AAA & 2-level opt*



Shaocaholica said:


> How's progress on the 1W and 1.5W versions? Any idea when my 1W will go out?



The 1 watt and 1.5 watt versions are good to go. I expect to have your order out by Saturday or no later than Tuesday next week.


----------



## Shaocaholica (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: 3/4 watt to 1.5 watt Luxeon ARC using 1.2-1.5 volt NIMH/Lithium AAA & 2-level opt*

I don't remember you saying so but is your driver PWM?


----------



## MillerMods (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: 3/4 watt to 1.5 watt Luxeon ARC using 1.2-1.5 volt NIMH/Lithium AAA & 2-level opt*



Shaocaholica said:


> I don't remember you saying so but is your driver PWM?



Yes, it's a wide-open, semi-regulated PWM driver.


----------



## MillerMods (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: 3/4 watt to 1.5 watt Luxeon ARC using 1.2-1.5 volt NIMH/Lithium AAA & 2-level opt*

I am not currently excepting orders for this mod until I catch up with what I'm working on. I also have a hard wood floor to finish installing. I'll be laying low for several weeks.


----------



## kiely23+ (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: 3/4 watt to 1.5 watt Luxeon ARC using 1.2-1.5 volt NIMH/Lithium AAA & 2-level option*

Hi Millermods, 

I can use at the 1.5 watt variant 320mAH 3.7V of 10440 AAA rLiLon batteries also? What happens with it?  

Thank´s


----------



## Darkstar (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: 3/4 watt to 1.5 watt Luxeon ARC using 1.2-1.5 volt NIMH/Lithium AAA & 2-level option*

Hi Eric. I don't think that I requested/payed for the parabolic cut on my 1 watt mod but if its not too late would you please. Let me know and I will send you a check. Do you know if my 3/4 watter went out yet?

Thanks


----------



## MillerMods (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: 3/4 watt to 1.5 watt Luxeon ARC using 1.2-1.5 volt NIMH/Lithium AAA & 2-level opt*



Darkstar said:


> Hi Eric. I don't think that I requested/payed for the parabolic cut on my 1 watt mod but if its not too late would you please. Let me know and I will send you a check. Do you know if my 3/4 watter went out yet?
> 
> Thanks



PM sent.


----------



## MillerMods (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: 3/4 watt to 1.5 watt Luxeon ARC using 1.2-1.5 volt NIMH/Lithium AAA & 2-level opt*



kiely23+ said:


> Hi Millermods,
> 
> I can use at the 1.5 watt variant 320mAH 3.7V of 10440 AAA rLiLon batteries also? What happens with it?
> 
> Thank´s



With the single stage it could handle it if the right bin of lux were used, but not set to 1.5 watts with primaries. I could set it up to do 3/4 with primaries and 2 watts with Li-ion. But again, no 2-stage option would be available.


----------



## kiely23+ (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: 3/4 watt to 1.5 watt Luxeon ARC using 1.2-1.5 volt NIMH/Lithium AAA & 2-level opt*



MillerMods said:


> With the single stage it could handle it if the right bin of lux were used, but not set to 1.5 watts with primaries. I could set it up to do 3/4 with primaries and 2 watts with Li-ion. But again, no 2-stage option would be available.


Could you do then also 1 watt on primary to 3 watts with Li-Ion?


----------



## MillerMods (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: 3/4 watt to 1.5 watt Luxeon ARC using 1.2-1.5 volt NIMH/Lithium AAA & 2-level opt*



kiely23+ said:


> Could you do then also 1 watt on primary to 3 watts with Li-Ion?



I'm not sure, can Li-ion AAA's handle 700-800mA output? If they can, then I can do it, but Andrew Wynn has the much better solution.


----------



## DFiorentino (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: 3/4 watt to 1.5 watt Luxeon ARC using 1.2-1.5 volt NIMH/Lithium AAA & 2-level opt*

That's around 2.5C which sounds a wee bit too much for a 10440.

-DF


----------



## Shaocaholica (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: 3/4 watt to 1.5 watt Luxeon ARC using 1.2-1.5 volt NIMH/Lithium AAA & 2-level opt*

Its been a while since my undergrad EE classes but what are the units for the term "C"?


----------



## DFiorentino (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: 3/4 watt to 1.5 watt Luxeon ARC using 1.2-1.5 volt NIMH/Lithium AAA & 2-level opt*

C = capacity

800ma / 320mah = 2.5C discharge rate

-DF

Edit: Suprisingly, Batteryspace.com has a 350mah 10440 that is rated for 2C or 700ma. Here.


----------



## MillerMods (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: 3/4 watt to 1.5 watt Luxeon ARC using 1.2-1.5 volt NIMH/Lithium AAA & 2-level opt*

So 3.3 volts under load times 700mA equals about 2.3 watts. That's about the most you can squeeze out of a 10440 Li-ion it sounds like.


----------



## kiely23+ (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: 3/4 watt to 1.5 watt Luxeon ARC using 1.2-1.5 volt NIMH/Lithium AAA & 2-level opt*



MillerMods said:


> I'm not sure, can Li-ion AAA's handle 700-800mA output? If they can, then I can do it, but Andrew Wynn has the much better solution.


Thank´s all!  
Wich better solution from AW do you mean?


----------



## xochi (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: 3/4 watt to 1.5 watt Luxeon ARC using 1.2-1.5 volt NIMH/Lithium AAA & 2-level opt*



kiely23+ said:


> Thank´s all!
> Wich better solution from AW do you mean?



Careful,
AW = A dealer of a wide variety of flashlight related stuff including li-ion batts in a variety of sizes. Also *known* for exceptional customer service and quick delivery as well as accurate product descriptions and no-grumble returns. 

Andrew Wynn = a very creative modder/designer/maker and developer of some very cool stuff including the Nano. The nano is a li-ion powered mult stage AAA size light which , like MillerMods stuff , uses peak and arc AAA's as hosts. The Nano project has become somewhat of a thorny issue due to delivery delays related to the complexity of there build. However , when delivered, they are a testament of Andrews quality standards and very highly reguarded. They are no longer available from Andrew unless you purchase a delivery spot from someone already on the list.


----------



## kiely23+ (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: 3/4 watt to 1.5 watt Luxeon ARC using 1.2-1.5 volt NIMH/Lithium AAA & 2-level option*

Ahhh, I understand. Now it does sense... 
Thank´s


----------



## tdurand (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: 3/4 watt to 1.5 watt Luxeon ARC using 1.2-1.5 volt NIMH/Lithium AAA & 2-level opt*

PM sent
Thanks
T


----------



## Shaocaholica (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: 3/4 watt to 1.5 watt Luxeon ARC using 1.2-1.5 volt NIMH/Lithium AAA & 2-level opt*

LuxIII, cut and polished
















:naughty:

Beam is excellent even compared to my FF3.


----------



## Shaocaholica (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: 3/4 watt to 1.5 watt Luxeon ARC using 1.2-1.5 volt NIMH/Lithium AAA & 2-level opt*

I just cleaned the threads on my clone with some oil and put some grease on the threads and they feel much better. Makes them feel less cheap.


----------



## randyo (May 8, 2006)

*3/4 Watt Model Run-Time Chart*

Decided to kill a few hours playing with my new el-cheapo datalogging DMM – a TekPower TP4000ZC. I’ve been wanting to do some run time tests on my MillerMods ARC-AAA 0.75W model, and just had to figure out a method. What I came up with was to pull out my seldom used solar battery charger (a small little plastic boxy looking thing that was designed to charge up a couple of Nicads in the post Y2K era :laughing: ). I put a screw on both ends of a piece of wood to give me a fake battery so I would have solid contact, then wired it up. After a couple of minutes of fiddling with the positioning of the light to insure that the starting output was "maximum", I fired it up. The setup was contained inside a closed cardboard box to minimize the effect of ambient lighting. These tests are not measuring overall light output, but just a method of determining the “overall” output to a sufficient degree to show runtime. I hope to buy a datalogging light meter in the near future, but for now this will work just fine. 
I sacrificed a brand spankin’ new Duracell Alkaline, and a new Energizer L92 Lithium. I also used a good condition Sanyo 900maH NiMH, freshly charged about 2 hours prior to the test. The light was allowed to rest about 1 hour between tests, although I should note that this one is only driven at the 3/4 Watt level, and never gets very warm. The results were not all that surprising. As advertised, the 3/4 Watt model does rather well on an Alkaline battery. NIMH & Lithium buys you slightly more output, and about 10 minutes longer runtime at the High power setting. 
As soon as I receive my 1 Watt model, I will run some tests on it as well. It was fun, and it felt good to exercise my diminishing brain. 
One thing that surprised me – when the Lithium battery gives up, it just drops like a rock! I immediately removed it and read 0.65V. A few hours later it only recovered to 1.0V. Off to the trash can.
The NiMH at the end sent the flashlight into “blinking” mode, and when I pulled the battery it was at 0.85V. Off to the charger. 
I didn’t measure the Alkaline – who cares. 

The results:


----------



## Darkstar (May 8, 2006)

*Re: 3/4 watt to 1.5 watt Luxeon ARC using 1.2-1.5 volt NIMH/Lithium AAA & 2-level option*

On my 1 watt 2 stage it goes into a blinking mode before low, I find that the easiest most reliable means to get to low is to go to high and then back it down. Is this normal operation?


----------



## randyo (May 8, 2006)

*Re: 3/4 watt to 1.5 watt Luxeon ARC using 1.2-1.5 volt NIMH/Lithium AAA & 2-level option*

This was only a test of High power mode. When I use mine in low power I just engage it enough to turn on. If there's any "flicker" it's because it needs to be turned slightly more to get good contact.


----------



## MillerMods (May 8, 2006)

*Re: 3/4 watt to 1.5 watt Luxeon ARC using 1.2-1.5 volt NIMH/Lithium AAA & 2-level opt*



Darkstar said:


> On my 1 watt 2 stage it goes into a blinking mode before low, I find that the easiest most reliable means to get to low is to go to high and then back it down. Is this normal operation?



This can be inherent to the design. It sometimes helps to make sure the battery contacts, the threads inside the body and that the threads on the head are clean.


----------



## randyo (May 13, 2006)

*Re: 3/4 watt to 1.5 watt Luxeon ARC using 1.2-1.5 volt NIMH/Lithium AAA & 2-level option*

Run time at 60mA is significantly longer than advertised. That's always a nice thing! I did two runs to verify, and they were both virtually the same.
Test was run using a 900 maH Sanyo NIMH - one day removed from the charger.


----------

